# Easter treats ?



## jill55 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi everyone , As its my first Easter coming up as a T2 i just wondered what treats if any you folks have during the weekend to make up for the fact that the shops are swimming in chocolate eggs just now !


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 22, 2018)

Is dark chocolate an option you would go for? The darker the better as there's less carbs/sugar x


----------



## jill55 (Mar 22, 2018)

That's an idea thanks Kaylz Just been afraid to eat chocolate again I'm guessing you mean stuff like lindt or green and black s x


----------



## Browser (Mar 22, 2018)

Last year my son and family gave me an expensive Lindt egg, filled with chocolates ( very high cocoa content ). It was delicious and gave me the confidence to enjoy a chocolate treat now and again. Aldi’s Moser-Roth, 85% is fantastic, if you like dark bitter chocolate.


----------



## jill55 (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks Browser that sounds lovely. ....Maybe I'll hint for one just been so afraid to eat chocolate since diagnosis


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 23, 2018)

I have just been looking at the Monetzuma Website.
This looks good and only 8gr/carbs per 100gr/wt
https://www.montezumas.co.uk/gifts-c3/easter-gifts-c35/absolute-black-100-cocoa-button-egg-p354


----------



## Browser (Mar 23, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I have just been looking at the Monetzuma Website.
> This looks good and only 8gr/carbs per 100gr/wt
> https://www.montezumas.co.uk/gifts-c3/easter-gifts-c35/absolute-black-100-cocoa-button-egg-p354


This looks great and an Easter gift of one would be lovely but at a tenner for 250  gms. :-( the Aldi 85 % Moser Roth at £1.50 for 125 gms is lighter on the wallet.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 23, 2018)

Browser said:


> This looks great and an Easter gift of one would be lovely but at a tenner for 250  gms. :-( the Aldi 85 % Moser Roth at £1.50 for 125 gms is lighter on the wallet.


Agree but I don't know if they do an Easter Egg. I love Moser Roth and the bar size is very convenient.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 23, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I have just been looking at the Monetzuma Website.
> This looks good and only 8gr/carbs per 100gr/wt
> https://www.montezumas.co.uk/gifts-c3/easter-gifts-c35/absolute-black-100-cocoa-button-egg-p354


My wife was going to get me that egg but didn't want to pay the extortionate postage on top.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 23, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> My wife was going to get me that egg but didn't want to pay the extortionate postage on top.


Buy £75 worth the postage is free lol 
Now how many eggs is that let me think?
Ah yes 7.5 let's make it a round 8 
Problem solved, free postage.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 23, 2018)

Aldi do 'no added sugar' mini eggs.  I've had these a few times & they are lovely.  It's a mixture of milk, dark & white chocolate filled with praline.  They use sweeteners, so you have to control how many you consume or you could be rushing off to the loo rather quickly.  3 in one go is fine.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 23, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Aldi do 'no added sugar' mini eggs.  I've had these a few times & they are lovely.  It's a mixture of milk, dark & white chocolate filled with praline.  They use sweeteners, so you have to control how many you consume or you could be rushing off to the loo rather quickly.  3 in one go is fine.


Control and Consume are to concepts Vince had difficulty with


----------



## Sally W (Mar 23, 2018)

jill55 said:


> Hi everyone , As its my first Easter coming up as a T2 i just wondered what treats if any you folks have during the weekend to make up for the fact that the shops are swimming in chocolate eggs just now !


 bought these yesterday. I worked out 3.2gm carb per egg and even less sugar. Not normally a dark chocolate lover but hard coating and creamy inside were lovely and unlike sweet chocolate you’d only want one


----------



## Sally W (Mar 23, 2018)

Or my home-made rocky road


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 23, 2018)

Sally W said:


> View attachment 7380 Or my home-made rocky road


 Gimme, Gimme, Gimme.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 23, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Gimme, Gimme, Gimme.


Awh I would if you were in Uk Vince but I think it’d crumble and be a mush by the time it got to you


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 23, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Awh I would if you were in Uk Vince but I think it’d crumble and be a mush by the time it got to you


You use the same excuse as @wirralass lol Sally
We should try and experiement I will advise of the result
Doubt there will be import tarrifs applied to them yet


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 23, 2018)

jill55 said:


> That's an idea thanks Kaylz Just been afraid to eat chocolate again I'm guessing you mean stuff like lindt or green and black s x


It doesn't have to be the expensive brands but darker stuff from 70% upwards I would recommend, I only really eat 85% and 90%, Aldi do small 25g bars of chocolate that comes in a pack of 5 bars for under £1.50, great for portion control and it's really nice stuff, each 25g bar is under 5g carbs xx


----------



## Sally W (Mar 23, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> You use the same excuse as @wirralass lol Sally
> We should try and experiement I will advise of the result
> Doubt there will be import tarrifs applied to them yet


Ha ha! It’ll probably be opened by the authorities too....I mean I’d they stop you looking at Greggs website


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 23, 2018)

Tesco do a 75% easter egg (their own Finest brand) which isn't badly priced, though it is just an egg with no extras inside.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 23, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Ha ha! It’ll probably be opened by the authorities too....I mean I’d they stop you looking at Greggs website


 you cook hide a file inside one or your rocky roads and give it to me to keep safe for you


----------



## jill55 (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks Kaylz will look this weekend as  cant really afford to spend a fortune x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 23, 2018)

jill55 said:


> Thanks Kaylz will look this weekend as  cant really afford to spend a fortune x


Tesco do their own 85% bars at £1 a bar I think, Lidl do an 81% bar that's rather nice too, Lindt bars are currently on offer at £1.60 a bar at Tesco, sorry that's all I know at the moment xx


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 23, 2018)

No treats for me, but I am making an Easter cake, cupcakes, Cadburys mini creme egg rocky road for the family that will be visiting for the annual Easter egg hunt.  Hubby did say he will go without an Easter egg this year, but I have asked my daughter to get him one from the grand-kids.  He can eat it while I am not around.  Part of me wants to have a hot cross bun on Easter, but part of me thinks is it worth the bg rise I will see later.  Luckily daughter sorts our and hides all the eggs and treats for the kids.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 23, 2018)

I never know any sweet stuff's price or if it's on offer since I never look.  Supermarket shopping is no joy and whilst I may browse the deli sections or the fruit and veg and meat (noticed awful beef joints on display in Tesco today - not a millimetre of 'marbling' to be seen - be as tough as old Nick) cos I like them - why go down the aisle if you don't wish to buy stuff from it?

I am very easily persuaded to buy a pack of eg Tunnocks wafers or dark chocolate wafer biscuits etc - so that is exactly why I behave as I do in such establishments!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 23, 2018)

trophywench said:


> I never know any sweet stuff's price or if it's on offer since I never look.  Supermarket shopping is no joy and whilst I may browse the deli sections or the fruit and veg and meat (noticed awful beef joints on display in Tesco today - not a millimetre of 'marbling' to be seen - be as tough as old Nick) cos I like them - why go down the aisle if you don't wish to buy stuff from it?
> 
> I am very easily persuaded to buy a pack of eg Tunnocks wafers or dark chocolate wafer biscuits etc - so that is exactly why I behave as I do in such establishments!


Won't buy a joint of beef from Tesco.  Shoe leather, every time.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 24, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Won't buy a joint of beef from Tesco.  Shoe leather, every time.


I only ever buy meat from the Great British Meat company when I am at home. Delivered fresh not frozen also and is first class.
I have also bought in the past from Donald Russel but it is shipped frozen.


----------



## New-journey (Mar 24, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I have just been looking at the Monetzuma Website.
> This looks good and only 8gr/carbs per 100gr/wt
> https://www.montezumas.co.uk/gifts-c3/easter-gifts-c35/absolute-black-100-cocoa-button-egg-p354


So delicious, I would love one.


----------



## New-journey (Mar 24, 2018)

https://www.chococo.co.uk/mega-dark...DX38CSLTTFCIrOSPVbV56jkuZb7CaNqBoCezIQAvD_BwE

*Madagascar 85% MegaDark Easter Egg - featured in delicious magazine*
85% MegaDark Egg in a stunning diamond-style egg mould


_"The ultimate egg for dark-choc lovers"_ - delicious March 18
85% single origin dark chocolate
Very low sugar chocolate - only 15%
Raisetrade chocolate produced in Madagascar
Intense red berry fruit notes & a long smooth finish

Looks amazing. Problem is, it is 18 pounds!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 24, 2018)

New-journey said:


> https://www.chococo.co.uk/mega-dark...DX38CSLTTFCIrOSPVbV56jkuZb7CaNqBoCezIQAvD_BwE
> 
> *Madagascar 85% MegaDark Easter Egg - featured in delicious magazine*
> 85% MegaDark Egg in a stunning diamond-style egg mould
> ...


Cannot see the carbs content NJ. I will bookmark the site though for future reference lol


----------



## New-journey (Mar 24, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Cannot see the carbs content NJ. I will bookmark the site though for future reference lol


Nor can I, will send them a email.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 24, 2018)

I’ll be having Elizabeth Shaw chocolate mint flutes for my treat. They’re lovely and only 2.6 grams carb each.

https://www.ocado.com/webshop/product/Elizabeth-Shaw-Chocolate-Mint-Flutes/54188011


----------



## New-journey (Mar 24, 2018)

https://www.ocado.com/webshop/product/Booja-Booja-Dairy-Free-Fine-de-Champagne-Large-Easter-Egg/207978011
Booja Booja Dairy Free Fine de Champagne Large Easter Egg 138g
£24.99 only! 
Typical Values per 100g Energy 572kcal/ 2413kJ
Fat 47g
Saturates 35g
Carbohydrate 32g
Sugars 30g
Protein 4.0g
Salt 0.01g


----------



## New-journey (Mar 24, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Cannot see the carbs content NJ. I will bookmark the site though for future reference lol


Already got a reply, 
The full nutritional list per 100g is:
Energy KJ/Kcal: 2427/580
Total Fat: 48g
 (Saturated): 29g
Carbohydrates: 26g
 of Which Sugars: 15g
Protein: 12g
Salt: 0.1g


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 24, 2018)

New-journey said:


> Already got a reply,
> The full nutritional list per 100g is:
> Energy KJ/Kcal: 2427/580
> Total Fat: 48g
> ...


 Carbs to high


----------



## Sally W (Mar 24, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> you cook hide a file inside one or your rocky roads and give it to me to keep safe for you


Ha ha ha. Your posts always cheer me up Vince!


----------



## Sally W (Mar 24, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I only ever buy meat from the Great British Meat company when I am at home. Delivered fresh not frozen also and is first class.
> I have also bought in the past from Donald Russel but it is shipped frozen.


I only buy my meat from Waitrose. Not expensive as they do 3 for £10. Wouldn’t trust most of supermarkets.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 24, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Ha ha ha. Your posts always cheer me up Vince!


Thank You Sally


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 24, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I’ll be having Elizabeth Shaw chocolate mint flutes for my treat. They’re lovely and only 2.6 grams carb each.
> 
> https://www.ocado.com/webshop/product/Elizabeth-Shaw-Chocolate-Mint-Flutes/54188011


Listed in my little black book Amigo


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 24, 2018)

I ate a full  100gr bar of Carrefour Special 90% Choc yesterday afternoon  My levels actually dropped lol  16 gr/carbs per 100gr/wt.
That is very dangerous knowledge to possess.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 25, 2018)

They are rather expensive but though I'd post these in case anyone is interested https://www.kamalive.co.uk/product-page/the-cashew-cream-egg xx


----------

